# Do You Remember Me???



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

She came out of Lancaster Animal Control near death. We gave her a name that you only give one's that you know have a long road to health if at all, at least in the world of rescue.
She was and is a fighter. She hates pictures and I couldnt get a head shot. She is eating a cheerios in the picture taken today otherwise her pic would be a blur. LOL 
I am sending before and after shots and you you guess WHO.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

*Is that HOPE!?!?!?! *



Goodness - she looks amazing! If that is her than her hair and her skin look fabulous!


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

Amazing!!! She looks wonderful!!! Great Job!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it Hope,it's the only name I could think of to describe a long road to recovery.
She's beautiful,but we knew that the first day...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Edie!!! That is remarkable. Hope looks stunning, and surely deserves to. You must be so proud. I'm proud to know you!!
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

What an unbelievable transformation!! She is the poster pup of what a little TLC can do


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you so much for updating us Edie. Hope looks wonderful. I just love that old gal. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow, what a transformation! Thank you (and everyone else) for the amazing work you do.

In her "after" picture she reminds me of London!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hope looks amazing!!! :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow what a difference!!
Do you have other pictures? Otherwise I'll use these for my quilt.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Hope is just beautiful!!! Your a wonderful person Edie.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*Isn't she BEEEUTIFUL!*:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

God's little miracle of Hope:wub: she looks so content. I love that little girl:wub:


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, thanks for posting. Hope is beautiful. I think of her daily, she inspires me to never give up in my current struggles. I wish I could do more for her and all the other abused pups. Someday.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just thinking about our little Hope a few days ago. What an amazing transformation. She is beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh sweet girl!!! She looks fantastic!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Wow Wow Wow is all I can say.You have done a great job with Hope. Edie you should give yourself a big pat on the back for having such a good heart. Thanks for the smile on my face. Lynda and Max


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I was looking to see a "Hope".......instead I see a "Miracle". :wub:


....and nothing less. I congratulate you both. :aktion033:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

How beautiful Hope looks thanks to all the TLC you gave her..:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I was looking to see a "Hope".......instead I see a "Miracle". :wub:
> 
> 
> ....and nothing less. I congratulate you both. :aktion033:


I second Pat! Its amazing what you have done with Hope! :aktion033::chili::w00t:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Thankyou for giving hope -HOPE .


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's beautiful.:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You guys did remember her and fast. LOL I will try and get a better face pic this week and send that in. She is such a character and I have to laugh at her everyday for various things she does. I am in the process of getting some videos on her too and hope I can share those. Promise not to wait so long to share pics next time.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting a picture of our Hope. We all got attached to that sweet little girl. Thank you for not giving up on her, and all the love and care you have given her.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm sorry, Edie. But you must be mistaken. THAT CAN'T POSSIBLY BE HOPE!!!! 
OMG - what a transformation. :chili::chili: Look at her coat.:wub: Absolutely unbelievable. I would not have guessed right because I wouldn't have thought it possible. Your work is soooooooo rewarding despite all the angst and problems that you have to face much of the time.:aktion033: I just can't get over it. :heart: I shudder to even think of what would have happened if it wasn't for rescue. This is one of those stories that should get out there!


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Unbelievable. That brought tears to my eyes to see her looking so good! She looks so clean and healthy. It's hard to believe that's the same little girl that was pulled out of that shelter. She is beautiful. Just beautiful! I'm so happy for her. Thank you to everyone that helped this sweet soul!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is so pretty and white now.....Thank you so much for givnig this girl a new lease on life!!!!:wub:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

I would LOVE to hear her story!! She looks amazing!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

HOPE LOOKS FANTASTIC!!! thank you so much for giving this angel hope in life <3


----------

